# Travel Carrier / Crate / Stroller Training?



## HavaneseSoon (Nov 4, 2008)

I never did train Dexter to the crate....kind of wish we did...but, I wanted to hold Dexter so much and we used the tether leash and it worked out great!

Now............How do I go about training Dexter to a Travel Carrier, Crate, or a even a Stroller (like my dh will even conside a stroller!)? 

I guess I am not looking forward to the training....I have a Travel Carrier for Dexter and even tried to train Dexter to it...guess I was trying to rush it and gave up! Dexter was always trying to scratch at the mesh sides....any suggestions?

How long will it take to train to an enclosed space of a carrier, crate or stroller? 

What are the training methods you have used?

Thanks in advance for all the suggestions/advice!


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

I will beat Leeann to it, but this is how I train crate  




I think it is something you have to make enjoyable for them. For me, I had to be totally embarrassed trying to shove my dog into a crate to finally do it. The stroller is no problem cause I am with them and we are moving so stroller means bye bye. The crate on the other hand was no fun as it means being stuck when mom is probably out chasing squirrels. So we started by playing the go crate game for a cookie. Put a cookie inside the crate and they get the "yes" "crate" when they go in and get an additional cookie. Then was the stay in the crate with door open cookie. Then shut door cookie. Then the don't blast out the crate cookie. We are still working on how to train Belle to not roll or try to chew thru the crate but Dash and Dora can be in the crate without realizing it is the worst place on earth right now. So I need to figure out the yes your mouth isnt bleeding cookie timing  But not sure I will ever get there with Belle.


----------



## Scooter's Family (May 23, 2008)

I'll show you too...These are the crates we use during the day if we have to go out. They ALWAYS get something good when they go in, either a deer antler to chew or a Kong filled with a treat. They don't fuss at all.


----------



## Mraymo (Oct 30, 2007)

Amanda-LOL, too funny. Izzy doesn't mind the crate (for the most part) but she only goes in it when I go out. We stopped having her sleep in the crate when she was young so I'm sure she'd cry if I started now. She's really good when I get home too, she sits in there quietly waiting for me to come get her out but if I wait to long she let's me know she's there :hug:. She needs to come and say Hello and give me tons of love and kisses.

She doesn't like to go in her travel crate. It's quite the adventure stuffing her in there at the airport (everyone around me gets a good laugh) but once she's in she's fine (most of the time anyway). Of course, I've just jinxed myself for our next trip . I always put a flossy or some other treat she really likes in there too.


----------



## HavaneseSoon (Nov 4, 2008)

Seeing pictures of pups in Travel Carriers, I opened the top portion of the carrier so Dexter could jump in and Dexter will do anything for treats! 

He jumped right in several times with the treats and without the treats. 

Next stage of training would be closing the top portion of the carrier. But, I will continue practice the jumping in and out and positive reinforcement

I think with Dexter being a little older (7 months), he is not as anxious as he was when he was younger. 

I am leaving the Travel Carrier out in the Living Room to remind me to train! 
You know....out of sight out of mind......


----------



## HavaneseSoon (Nov 4, 2008)

Oh! We are not going to the crate to keep Dexter in....just want information on the forum so we can pass along some very helpful information to pup owners


----------



## Subie14 (Jun 4, 2009)

We use two different crates for Havannah. Her travel crate and her home crate. With both we used the treat inside and good girl method. We never have any problem getting her in either crate. In each crate she has a blankie, a squeaker, a 'friend', and a chew. The travel crate actually just stays mostly in my car, she comes with me everywhere and knows that this is her 'mode of transportation'. Her at home crate also poses no problems when she goes in, actually she will bounce between her crate and her bed- she loves both equally. We are still in the process of training her to stay home alone. She does fairly well. When we get home though she is usually soaking wet from crying and drooling. And she stays fairly quiet untill she hears our car alarm chirp. If any one has any tips on getting her to be better at staying home alone, I'd be happy to hear some advice, don't want the neighbors getting too cranky!


----------

